

SkyBiometry: Cloud-based Face Detection and Recognition API - admp
https://skybiometry.com/

======
evan_
Their demo seems to be over quota, getting this error:

API_KEY_USAGE_PASSED_QUOTA - app passed hourly face operation usage quota

(edit- it's back now. The demo behaves well but it did identify my grandmother
as "male".)

~~~
justas
Computer vision is a tough thing. Sometimes even Schwarzenegger is identified
as female. But overall we reach quite good accuracy on determining gender from
face.

~~~
evan_
Yeah I totally understand that- even humans have trouble sometimes. I'm
surprised you even tackled that since everything else seemed to be pretty
good.

Just out of curiosity what are some things you expect people to use the gender
selection for? I could imagine a toy app that puts hats on people and, if the
gender confidence is high, assigns them a "female" or "male" style hat (and a
more unisex style if the confidence is lower).

~~~
justas
Gender estimation is a must-have feature in modern face detection /
recognition software. However, I'm not sure where it is used in real-life
besides targeted advertising or some toy applications as you mentioned. For
now, we will leave it for our users to decide how to use this feature.

Why did we added it? Well, "because we could".

------
alkimie
I tried a few drawings just for fun. Success seemed to correlate with how
photo-real the artist's style happened to be. But is this recognition? (Other
than for male/female.)

~~~
justas
Face recognition is not demonstrated online yet. But it can be accessed via
API. Sign up to try recognition in your application.

------
prithee
This might be indicative of where my head is at on this lovely day, but I was
anticipating this to be some sort of webcam pointed skyward pareidolia
project.

------
lolryan
To do: sign up for this, hook it up to a webcam, point it at the sky, and try
to do face detection on clouds.

------
MasterScrat
This sounds similar to what face.com was offering... as a developer any major
difference I should be aware of?

~~~
justas
This is intended to be a drop-in replacement (sign in, create namespace,
update the endpoint address to <http://api.skybiometry.com/fc/> and use your
old code) for face detection and recognition. Detection of some face
attributes is still missing but we are working on it. And we use our computer
vision algorithms, so expect slightly different results.

------
okal
I'm always a little worried about using this sort of service when they don't
provide pricing info.

~~~
justas
Yeah, pricing is not ready yet. Our plan is to leave 5000 face
detection/recognition method calls per month for a free plan. We are still
working on other plans, check us in a week or two for that.

------
fsaintjacques
And this kids, is how SkyNet started.

~~~
lukifer
You say that like it's a bad thing.

